# installare gentoo

## alessandro95

salve a tutti!! volevo chiedere un parere,  io ho un pc con un processore quod core a 64bit , ma mi hanno detto che gentoo è meglio installarlo a 32bit , con il mio pc , è possibile farlo , o devo installare quello a 64? devo dirvi una cosa però , quando avevo windows  ,capitava che scaricavo qualche programma non a 64 bit , e windows non me lo faceva installare perchè mi dava errore di architettura. è possibile che me lo fa anche con gentoo?

----------

## bi-andrea

quello che conta è il stage3 idoneo per il tuo pc, poi con emerge installi quello che vuoi........

----------

## danydany

All'indirizzo

http://packages.gentoo.org/

Hai la possibilità di navigare la lista dei pacchetti disponibili per architettura.

Da lì hai la possibilità di capire se un pacchetto non esiste per un'architettura, oppure se esiste ma non è (ancora) stabile, o se esiste ed è più che collaudato.

Oltre alla lista dei "pacchetti ufficiali", esistono anche più overlay, cioè delle estensioni alla lista ufficiale che contengono pacchetti che per vari motivi non sono stati inclusi nella lista ufficiale.

Ho cercato di semplificare quanto più possibile la mia risposta.

Spero di aver risposto alla tua domanda.

P.S.: 

Esistono delle alternative alla lista ufficiale http://packages.gentoo.org/:

- http://znurt.org/

- http://www.gentoo-portage.com/

Lista degli overlay:

- ufficiale: http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/

- non ufficiali: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gentoo+portage+overlays

----------

## ciro64

Ho un quad core 64 (core2Q9450) e gentoo a 64 gira come un orologio svizzero.

Se hai 4 GB ram o più ti conviene usare tassativamente 64 bit.

Con molta memoria e kernel 32 potresti abilitare la modalità PAE (Physical address extension); ma meno performante di usare 64.

Inoltre un po' di tempo fa mi son dilettato a paragonare una gentoo a 32 contro 64 (entrambe con le dovute cflags)

In lcune applicazioni 64 bit twice faster than 32 bit

Secondo me... vai tranquillisiimo di 64  :Smile: 

Comunque prova a descrivere meglio che cpu hai; magari con un bel

```
$ tail -30 /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## bandreabis

Hai un processore 64bit?

Vai morbido con il SO 64bit.

----------

## alessandro95

grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte. installarò gentoo a 64bit  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

adoro questo foru msempre attivo grazie mille!!!

----------

## alessandro95

scusate , vorrei chiedervi una cosa , sto partizionando gli hd , ho creato tre partizioni , quando ho creato la partizione di swap , ho eseguito quello che mi diceva l'hand boock,  quando dovevo impostarla come swap , con i comandi , 

[/code]t

```
2

```

82

mi ha dato , /dev/sda2 82 linux swap /solaris

quel solaris è normale?

----------

## bi-andrea

alessandro95 personalmente non ho capito il problema, volendo postresti usare cfdisk /dev/hd* (hda, hdb, hdc,......)

crei le pertizioni, con le frecce scegli cosa fare nel suo menu e premi "invio", schiaccia write per tutte le partizioni.

poi ogni tanto sbirci quì mentre cammini......

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1

Cosa usi una live o da un'altra distro ti crei le partizione per Gentoo?

----------

## Zizo

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi ha dato , /dev/sda2 82 linux swap /solaris
> 
> quel solaris è normale?

 

Si, è corretto, vai tranquillo  :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

grazie mille!!! , mi sono bloccato per scegliere una cosa , è meglio compilare il kernel a mano o usare genkernel?

premetto che non sono un esperto in questa distribuzione linux , cosa è meglio per me?

----------

## alessandro95

scusate ancora se vi disurbo , perdonatemi , sono arrivato al punto di configurazione dei moduli.

[code# find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'|less]

l'handbook dice che devo sostituire <kernel version> con la versione del mio kernel. la mia versione  è 2.6.32-gentoo-r7

mi da errore , mi dice bash, non è che per favore potreste darmi il codice completo con la versione del kernel inserita?

grazie mille[/code]

----------

## Zizo

Per queste cose è prezioso l'utilizzo del tasto Tab:

digita

```
find /lib/modules/
```

 e pio premi il tasto tab.

Avrai che il percorso si completa in modo automatico, e se ci sono ambiguità viene visualizzata una lista delle opzioni disponibili.

Un altra soluzione è quella di visualizzare il contenuto di /lib/modules con

```
 ls /lib/modules
```

Nel caso specifico dei moduli se con il precedente comando non appare nulla significa che non hai eseguito il "make modules_install" all'interno di /usr/src/linux, che tradotto in comandi diventa

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make && make modules_install
```

C'è anche da dire che questa parte può essere omessa, in quanto generalmente i moduli vengono caricati autonomamente dal kernel, senza il bisogno di configurazione alcuna. Nel caso in cui ciò non accada o tu voglia caricare un modulo con delle opzioni particolari puoi utilizzare il metodo suggerito dalla guida, ma a mio parere questa è una rifinitura finale, in quanto nei rari casi in cui un modulo non venga caricato generalmente è per dispositivi non essenziali.

P.S.: Potrebbe essere che selezionando tutto built-in nel kernel (ad ogni voce la spunta * anziché M) non venga creata la relativa cartella in /lib/modules . Bisognerebbe verificare, non so nemmeno se sia possibile, ma questo è quasi un altro discorso  :Wink: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Se installi genkernel e gentoo-sources la prima volta sul sistema, puoi anche digitare 

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

genkernel all

avrai messo grosso modo la stessa configurazione del kernel del cd live e con all, crei kernel syste.map e intriramfs e li mette già nel /boot dopo sistemi /boot/grub/menu.lst

comunque anche nelle sucessive non è un problema a natale ebbi la linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r6 ora è r7, basta che fai puntare il link linux alla cartella kernel che vuoi tu, penso che puoi mascherare il kernel per impedire che ti installa sempre uno successivo, lo letto nelle installazioni miste fra x86 e ~x86, cioè stabile e testing.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Zizo

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Se installi genkernel e gentoo-sources

 

Cavolo è vero  :Smile:  Mi dimentico sempre completamente che esiste genkernel.

Sarà che lo sconsiglio: se non personalizzi il kernel ora che hai il sistema incompleto tanto meno lo farai a sistema finito per paura di rovinarlo. Quindi è meglio se impari a configurarlo a mano fin da subito, e con il tempo ti accorgerai che non è nulla di complesso.

Poi naturalmente il mio è solo un consiglio e non è necessariamente la via migliore, ma solo la mia opinione.

----------

## alessandro95

grazie!!!!! ho risolto , sono arrivato ora al punto di scegliere il dominio , cosa devo fare lo devo oimpostare , non so cos'è  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Zizo

 *Documentazione Gentoo Linux, 8.b.: Informazioni di rete wrote:*   

> Poi, se si necessita di un nome di dominio, impostarlo in /etc/conf.d/net.

 

Il "se" è perfino scritto in corsivo, appunto per sottolineare che non sempre è necessario e spesso non richiesto. Se non sai cos'è vuol dire che non ti serve, e quindi puoi saltare al punto successivo: Configurare la rete.

----------

## alessandro95

mille grazie , allora proseguo.

----------

## bi-andrea

Cetramente Zizo, ho solo dato un consiglio per essere produttivo da subito........   :Wink: 

volendo puoi entrarci nella cartella-kernel, configuri e il file.config lo metti nella cartella che ha genkernel predefinito senza nemmeno ritoccare /etc/genkernel.conf

----------

## alessandro95

scusate ragazzi,  mi si è tolto internet per un oretta ed ho dovuto ricominciare, perchè mi si era fermato , sono arrivato qui

```
# find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'|less

devo premere il tasto tab mi avevate detto giusto? , per evitare errori di battitura , l'ho fatto , prima aveva funzionato adesso non funziona più cosa è successo , ho eseguito le stesse identiche cose di prima , ho sempre usato genkernel quindi io non ho configurato ancora nulla nel kernel , cosa è successo?
```

----------

## alessandro95

bene!!!! ci sono riuscito , sono arrivato all'installazione del grub ,sto usando quello predefinito come dice l'handbook , ma a questo comando

```
# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

stanno uscendo piano piano delle scritte 

end_request: I/0 error, dev fd0, sector 0

buffer I/0 error on device fd0 , logical block 0

tutte così e sono già un buoni 10 minuti che sta andando avanti così , è normale o sono tutti errori?

----------

## ago

usa la shell di grub manuale

----------

## alessandro95

ho seguito il tuo consiglio , ho riavviato dopo il pc  ho tolto il cd , ma il pc non si avvia , mi compare la schermata della shell di grub

cosa devo fare?

----------

## ago

non so che operazioni hai fatto..dovevi solo installare grub nel mbr del tuo hd

----------

## bi-andrea

Per me non hai mai fatto durante l'installazione nemeno il cambio root, cioè il cd serve per avere un mini-sistema per formatare l'HD, creare le partizioni, montare /mnt/gentoo , scaricare stage3 e portage, scompattarli e fare il croot, da quì in poi sei dentro Gentoo a livello base e testuale.

Gli erorri avvengono perchè il cd non è riscrivibile, quindi devi montare l'HD per gentoo

gli HD spero che li hai partizionati.........

digiti # mount /dev/hd*N /mnt/gentoo

entri dentro a /mnt/gentoo

devi scaricare stage3

# links http://www.gentoo.org (nei mirror dei vari stati trovi sia stage3 che portage)

scarichi stage3

# tar jpfx stage3*

entri in /usr e dinuovo con links vai nel sito di gentoo, ma stavolta per portage e lo scompatti lì in /usr, perchè ci sei entarto adesso e lo scompatti  come hai fatto per stage

# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

da quì in poi sei in Gentoo

Leggnedo dici che non hai sempre la linea per navigare, quindi assicurati prima di proseguire coll'installazione di avere tutti i sorgenti in portage:

# passwd (perchè così root ha la sua password)

# nano /etc/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" (cavi la ~, che è per i testing)

AUTOCLEAN="no" (al post di yes, perchè altrimenti finito l'installazione dovo avere scaricato, cancella, ma se non hai la linea, come fa emerge?)

# emerge -f grub

# emerge -f genkernel

# emerge -f gentoo-sources

# emerge -f mirrorselect

per la conessione uno di loro

# emerge -f dhcp (per la rete)

# emerge -f ppp (per il modem)

la grafica ne basta uno

# emerge -f xorg-server

# emerge -f xorg-x11 (più mirato per i caratteri)

che Dekstop ti piace, ne scegli uno?

# emerge -f gnome-light 

# emerge -f gnome

# emerge -f kde-meta

finito quì puoi anche staccare il cavo della conessione per l'internet........

ago88 intendeva lanciare grub per l'installazione, grub dice un errore, perchè non c'è un floppy inserito, tutto lì.

# grub

dentro digiti l'installazione di grub

----------

## devilheart

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> mi hanno detto che gentoo è meglio installarlo a 32bit

 non è meglio, è peggio

----------

## alessandro95

bi-andrea leggendo tutto quello che mi hai scritto mi hai fatto capire tante cose , una di queste è che facevo cose di cui non conoscevo , ma che stavano li nell'handbook e le facevo. grazie mille , adesso riprovo a sistemare grub

comunque se ho ancora problemi posso postare? non ho altri a cui rivolgermi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ciro64

Alla grub minimal bash, se hai più hdd prova

```

find /boot/gtub/stage1

```

ti mostra il device in cui è presente il file; se per esempio hai un solo hdd sarà sicuramente hd0; quindi

```

setup (hd0)
```

installerà il bootloader nel mbr (master boot record) del tuo hdd.

Premi Esc e se tutto è ok e hai configurato bene il tuo /boot/grub/grub.conf dovrebbe bootare.

----------

## alessandro95

il problema qui è un altro , io setup (hd0) l'ho inserito

io ho infatti scritto questo all'interno del grub

grub> root (hd0,0)          

grub> setup (hd0) 

dovevo aggiungere qualche altra cosa , non so , forse non è segnata sull'hand book di gentoo , o forse ho sbagliato qualche passaggio precedentemente

----------

## ciro64

Hai scritto correttamente il file /boot/grub/grub.conf ?

----------

## bi-andrea

ok alessandro95, se hai digitato grub e ti trovi nella sua shell vuol dire che sei in gentoo con il "croot" (cambio root)

digitando grub lo devi informare al boot quale partizione deve puntare per trovare il kernel ti posto il mio menu.lst

-------------------------------------------------------

#

# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file

# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that

#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg.

#          root (hd0,0)

#          kernel /vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/sda1

#          initrd /initrd-version.img

#boot=/dev/sdd

default=0

timeout=5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

hiddenmenu

title=Gentoo Linux (suo kernel)

	root	(hd0,0) 

# per root (hd0,0) s'intende il primo HD col primo 0 e la prima partizione con l'altro 0, se fosse la terza partizione avresti digitato 0,2 dove si trova il kernel, perchè parte da 0 in poi quind calcoli sempre 1 in meno

	kernel	/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 real_root=/dev/sda1 

# il mio caso c'è /dev/sda1 perchè ho un controller ide nel tuo caso basta mettere hda1, il numero deve corrispondere alla partizione dove hai scompattato il stage3

	initrd	/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

# questo initramfs ce l'hai se usi genkernel 

	savedefault

title=Sabayon Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-sabayon)

	root	(hd0,0)

	kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-sabayon root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 dolvm init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:sabayon vga=791 console=tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sda2 real_resume=/dev/sda3

	initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-sabayon

	savedefault

--------------------------------------------

 :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

scusate , sull'hand book usano questi comandi per applicare i filesystem (ext2 , ext3)

mke2fs /dev/sda1

mke2fs -j /dev/sda3

come faccio ad applicare invece i filesystem ext4?

----------

## k01

```
mkfs.ext4 /dev/tuapartizione
```

----------

## alessandro95

scusa una cosa , ma è normale che io ho eseguito il chroot e mi ritrovo scritto comunque live cd?

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

dopo questi , mi dice

(chroot) livecd / #

----------

## k01

si, proprio perchè hai dato 

```
# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1" 
```

 gli hai chiesto tu di usare lo stesso nome con la semplice aggiunta di (chroot) davanti

----------

## Zizo

Il comando

```
export PS1="(chroot) $PS1" 
```

 ha solo un effetto estetico che serve a non farti fare confusione:

infatti assegni a PS1, che contiene il testo che viene stampato all'inizio di ogni riga nel terminale, il valore "(chroot)" più il PS1 che già avevi prima.

Quindi se prima PS1 era uguale a "livecd / #", "(chroot)" + " livecd / #" è normale che dia "(chroot) livecd / #", non trovi?  :Smile: 

In quella serie di comandi quelli veramente importanti sono i primi tre, in particolare il primo, che ti permette già di entrare in quello che sarà il tuo sistema definitivo.

----------

## alessandro95

ok grazie

----------

## alessandro95

scusate , sono in /etc/rc.conf

ma perchè in basso c'è 

#XSESSION="gnome"

io voglio installare kde , centra qualcosa?

----------

## devilheart

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> scusate , sono in /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ma perchè in basso c'è 
> 
> #XSESSION="gnome"
> ...

 è una variabile predefinita, oltre che commentata

se fai il login via kdm quella riga non ti serve

----------

## bandreabis

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> scusate , sono in /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ma perchè in basso c'è 
> 
> #XSESSION="gnome"
> ...

 

Sembra quasi che tu non stia nemmeno leggendo il manuale che stai seguendo… mi sto sbagliando, vero?

----------

## alessandro95

scusate ancora una volta , l'hand book dice:

In base al file system che si sta usando, si devono installare gli strumenti di utilità necessari

io ho installato sia a sda1 che a sda3 ext4 , cosa devo perciò??

----------

## k01

tu non hai installato un bel niente, hai formattato sda1 e sda3 utilizzando il file system ext4. gli strumenti a cui si riferisce l'handbook è ad esempio sys-fs/e2fsprogs, di solito già presente nel sistema di base, la cui funzione è appunto quella di gestire i file system basati su ext2. se avessi utilizzato reiserfs per le tue partizioni avresti dovuto installare sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

----------

## alessandro95

aaaa poi un altra cosa , mi compare da un po , durante l'installazione

IMPORTANT: utilizzare eselect news per un nuovo item "gentoo"

tradotto in italiano , cosa devo fare?

----------

## alessandro95

scusate mesà che ho tradotto male , 

IMPORTANT: due nuovi item nei repository di "gentoo"

usare eselect news

se faccio eselect news mi compagliono due cosa , standard action che comprende help, usage e version , e extra action che comprende count , list  , purge , rea , unread.

cosa devo fare , mi compare ogni volta che faccio emerge nome pacchetto

----------

## Zizo

Dato che la cosa si sta facendo lunga e confusa mi permetto di consigliarti alcune cose:

1) Rileggi il manuale più e più volte, e chiedi aiuto se sei sicuro che quello che cerchi non ci sia scritto. Se ce l'hai in formato cartaceo leggilo anche quando non stai installando, giusto per avare un quadro generale di quello che hai fatto e di cosa dovrai fare.

2) Utilizza Google e la ricerca del forum.

3) Impara ad utilizzare il comando "man" per avere il manuale di un'applicazione:

nel tuo caso usa

```
man eselect
```

e

```
man news.eselect
```

Se non fosse presente il manuale affidati a "comando --help".

4) Esistono i canali irc irc://irc.gentoo.org/gentoo (in inglese) e irc://irc.gentoo.org/gentoo-it (in italiano), per avere un aiuto immediato.

5) Non aspettarti di avere un sistema perfetto dopo la prima installazione. Anche se funzionante, la prima installazione di Gentoo generalmente serve come allenamento/ambiente di test, così da capire cosa si vuole dal proprio sistema, che programmi installare e con quali use flag.

Per non parlare del kernel, al quale spesso si fanno rifiniture anche dopo parecchio tempo.

----------

## alessandro95

scusate ancora una volta sono arrivato a impostare grub manualmente.

mi trovo dentro la shell di grub ed ho eseguito

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

e mi ha dato una serie di checking tutti con finale       ...yes   e alla fine      ...succeded done

mi manca qualcosa?

----------

## Zizo

Si, è ok, poi bisogna vedere se hd0 è quello desiderato e se grub.conf è giusto, in ogni caso grub si è installato correttamente nell'mbr di un disco, quello si.

----------

## alessandro95

scusate , ma non mi parte , ho riavviato il pc , e non parte gentoo si pianta sul grub , mi esce fuori la schermata della shell di grub , cosa è andato storto?

----------

## bi-andrea

hai la schermata di grub e non parte, perchè molto provabilmente non hai scritto dentro menu.lst che è collegato poi a grub.conf, quindi devi fare in croot 

nano /boot/grub/menu.lst

quì dentro devi scrivere grosso modo come quel mio post che ho incollato sopra, quidi mettere il titolo, il kernel che deve essere scritto come lo vedi nella cartella e mettere nella stessa riga del kernel root=/dev/sda1 (pò essere sda2 oppure sda3, la partizione che dai a Gentoo)

Una domanda se usi il LiveCd di Gentoo, come fai ad avere sda o ti sei fatto un tuo kernel?

Zizo non demoralizziamoli i nuovi specialmente chi non conosce GNU/Linux da lungo tempo, perchè imparerebbero molte più cose da questa distribuzione che da quelle impachettate..........

 :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

ci ho provato , ma non ho nulla dentro il mio Hd , perchè quando ho rimesso il cd di gentoo ,non mi dava niente dentro nano......nessuno , non mi fa neanche chroot , mi dice che bin/bash no souch or file directory.

ps: hai per caso finito la guida andrea?

----------

